# automotive



## mohamed abouzahra (2 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين الكرام بوضع اى كتب عن تكنولوجبا السيارات الحديثة


automotive


مشكوووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز انا معاك والله بدور زيك ب الضبط .. ربنا يكرم ونلاقى امهلنى الوقت


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

اتفضل يا هندسا .. ويارب تكون الذى تحتاجه ..







http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com...umseh_2-Cycle_Engines_Service_Information.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

وكمان هذه الروابط .................................،،

http://www.gglotus.org/ggrace/engineering/le-issue8.pdf

Modelling of modern automotive petrol engine performance
using Support Vector Machines

http://www.zju.edu.cn/jzus/2005/A0501/A050101.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

Motor Cycle Emission Control

http://www.meca.org/galleries/default-file/Chaudhari.pdf

******************************
Association for Emissions Control by Catalyst

http://www.aecc.be/en/*******/pdf/AECC response to EC on S in fuel 0700 final.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 أبريل 2007)

http://www.rotonusa.com/Images/brochure.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 أبريل 2007)

اين انت اخى // ابو زهره


----------



## abdallahn (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير انا كمان احتاج هذةه الكتب وعندي كتب رائعة عن ذلك لكن لا اعرف كيف احمله ساعدوني ز. اخي ماهر انا حاب اتعرف عليك اكثر اذا ممكن لانني ادرس هندسة السيارات في الاردن وهو تخصص جديد يعنى بالسيارات الحديثة اذا ممكن تبعثلي اميلك على اميلي حتى نتوصل


----------



## بهاءالدين (4 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يا ماهر ربنا يكرمك


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور بهاء نورت الموضوع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس ماهر 
على هذا الموضوع لا نى كنت محتاج الحاجات دة جدا 
والف شكر
وبالتوفيق والتميز انشاء الله

وانا طالب فى كلية التعليم الصناعى جامعة حلوان فى البكاريوس


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (5 أبريل 2007)

بجد انا اكرر شكرى ليك يا بشمهندش 

ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 أبريل 2007)

عينى لك اخى محمد ولو فى حاجه ثانيه انا موجود ... اخوك ماهر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## eng/hamdy (11 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ربنا يعينك على فعل الخير


----------



## safwat azez (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا*​


----------



## eng/hamdy (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (12 أبريل 2012)

سباق جميل لتبادل المعرفه والخبرة


----------



## المهندس احمدالعابد (19 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين


----------

